# 2011 K&K Vengeance



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Here are some pics of the the 2011 K&K Vengeance (in raw form). I ordered one in all black, man that is one sexy bow. 350 ibo with a 7 inch brace height, fully adjustable from 27-30 (no mods needed) new patented cable slide. Only a run of a 1000 custom bows, should have mine in late January. *-band-*


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I almost forgot.....Let's hear all the negative, rude and snide comments Texobobby, bring it on. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That suppressor looks oddly familiar.... Looks like a nice bow.


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Good looking bow! Oddly enough seems to have quie the mix off "familiar" looking parts  Were these posted on AT?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That is the nicest, coolest, bitchinest C.M.A.S.D. I've ever seen in my whole life!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

All Kevin Strother's bows look a like. Bowtech, Elite,Strother, and now K&K. Yes, these pics were on AT. New cable slide idea, no slide just a angled rod. Simple!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That is the nicest, coolest, bitchinest C.M.A.S.D. I've ever seen in my whole life!


o.k. what do you want? Did you hit your head? Something is fishy......


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wanna go shoot some birds next week?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Wanna go shoot some birds next week?


I don't know who you are, but when Tex finds out you have been on his computer he is going to be pissed! However, maybe this is a New Years resolution and you have decided to treat me with the love, honor, decency and respect that I truly deserve.  I have gun and will travel......


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lets just call it the kinder gentler Tex. For now.... :O•-:

If we go you'll need to borrow that short haired, long tailed sh*t eater of a dog from yer buddy. I'm NOT a guide! There, the old Tex is back! :twisted:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

ok I was worried there for a minute.. Give me a day and I will get the mutt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

[quote="north slope"fully adjustable from 27-30 (no mods needed) [/quote]

So how are you going to be able to shoot it with a 25" draw?  I think if you try and shoot it at 27" it might slap the crap out of your arm? :evil:

Just looking out for ya! :lol: You know I help coach the kids up at datus so why don't you bring that bad bow up and maybe i can short string it for ya so you don't slap your arm.  I know of one kid that would like to try it out :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> [quote="north slope"fully adjustable from 27-30 (no mods needed)


So how are you going to be able to shoot it with a 25" draw?  I think if you try and shoot it at 27" it might slap the crap out of your arm? :evil:

Just looking out for ya! :lol: You know I help coach the kids up at datus so why don't you bring that bad bow up and maybe i can short string it for ya so you don't slap your arm.  I know of one kid that would like to try it out :mrgreen:[/quote]

For the record I am a 27.5 and proud of it. You know that I will let you shoot it, but I can't be held responsible when you have to have one.....


----------

